# This girl jumps better than some horses do...



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

She must have very strong wrists.... I am also impressed, I probably would break my wrists trying to do that ;p.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

... holy balls


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I used to run around my house like that, on all fours, to about age 11 or so. but not like that~!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

*SNAP* goes my elbow.....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

WOW. Its so interesting to do how she is mimicking a canter rather than the typical kid 'trot' or 'pace' and how balanced she seems to be because of it...:think:

Smart kid!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't see it I wanna watch!!!! lol


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

rideverystride said:


> She must have very strong wrists.... I am also impressed, I probably would break my wrists trying to do that ;p.


Exactly what I was thinking. I'm well aware of what the human wrist is capable of, and they are not meant to hold up the the pressure of the entire body landing on the arms. Each jump I cringed a little bit... Hope her luck holds out!

I'm 21 and I'm jealous of her skills. I wish I was that flexible and agile. Oh, to be that young again. (As if I'm ancient. Hah)


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know why, but this video gives me the creeps! I bet she could have an amazing career as a ghost or possessed person in a horror movie with that crawl. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

wow! that's about all i can say, lol. that truly is something i could never do!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Funny story...
When I was 7 or 8 and first started getting into horses and riding I had my cousin over. She's one year younger than I am. Well, I had set up little jumps in my house for us to jump over. We had a really nifty set-up with a walk through kitchen so it was kind of like a course! I set up these jumps and was jumping over them for 15-20 minutes(I'd done this countless times before that day) and accidentally tripped over one of them. Broke my wrist. 
Oh gosh I was a horse crazy child...I've never lived that down, my family still brings it up!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Not going to lie, that creeped me out.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

What girl? All I see is a funny-looking little horse.

But seriously, creeped me out, too...body double in The Ring?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BornToRun said:


> ... holy balls


That kid is hilarious. I love it.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nope, just saying how that video made me feel. If others thought it was cool then that is their opinion and it doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

When I was that age I played horses too but I played it on my feet and moved my hands in front of me like the front hooves...I'd be so downward in my back when if I ran like that...


----------



## my little rudie (Jul 29, 2013)

My Brain: looks fun! lets try it!

Me: Have fun explaining this to our doctor...


----------



## OTTBlvr (Jul 20, 2008)

nice! I thought I was the only one to do that as a kid!! except I didn't have access to jumps, so I used pillow towers in my basement....but yes...it's horrible on the wrists. thru my teen years, my doctors blamed *that* for my wrist problems. oops haha


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I have one word... "Mama"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

jumanji321 said:


> Not going to lie, that creeped me out.


How so?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

alibaba said:


> How so?



The way she is able to move around so easily on all fours just looks so unnatural.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Apparently this guy does something similar and just broke the record for four-legged running, to add to the discussion.

Japanese man runs on arms and legs to new Guinness world record


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

She is so cute! I thought it was adorable how much fun she was having!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh, that made me uncomfortable ;-; She looks like something from a scary movie xD


----------

